# Newbie with lab results



## saraliz (Jun 26, 2010)

I had my first labs drawn in April

TSH 3rd Generation 1.760 (.400 - 4.000)
T4 Free 0.63 (0.59 - 1.61)
T3 Free 4.54 (1.80 - 4.20)

Put on Synthroid 25 mg

Second labs drawn in June

TSH 1.57 (0.34 - 5.60)
T4 Free 0.62 (0.58 - 1.64)
T3 Free 2.7 (2.5 - 3.9)

Still symptomatic so doc switched me to Armour 120 mg daily Been on Armour for a couple of weeks, feeling pretty good but still have some symptoms.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

saraliz said:


> I had my first labs drawn in April
> 
> TSH 3rd Generation 1.760 (.400 - 4.000)
> T4 Free 0.63 (0.59 - 1.61)
> ...


That is a huge jump in meds. Armour has 38 mcgs. of T4 and 9 mcgs. of T3 per grain (60 mgs. per grain.)

So, I do hope you will be getting labs at the 6 to 8 week stage. There is a chance you could become over medicated so you want to keep an eye on that.

There are symptoms that occur with hyper as well that may cross over and seem like hypo.

Also, once stabilized on your thyroxine replacement, you can figure a good 18 months for healing and that would be with life-style changes to promote good health.

Welcome to the board. I do very well on Armour myself but my doc did start me on 15 mcgs. and we worked our way up.

It is important to bring up the FT3 to mid-range or higher. The FT4 won't move much when taking any form of T3 and it is not supposed to. FT3 is your active hormone.


----------



## saraliz (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info.

I have started the healthy life change parts - exercise, healthy eating, stress reduction, etc.

Should I be concerned that I am being over medicated? I also thought the med change was huge once I did a little research.

I don't want my body to go the other way - it's so confusing!!

Thanks Again


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

saraliz said:


> I had my first labs drawn in April
> 
> TSH 3rd Generation 1.760 (.400 - 4.000)
> T4 Free 0.63 (0.59 - 1.61)
> ...


What other types of lab tests did your doctor run? Any antibodies testing?

What symptoms are you having?

Your labs in my opinion did a very strange swing with the Free's - from high FT-3 to low while on Synthroid? Doesn't make much sense to me.

I agree with Andros - your medication dosages jumped from a teny tiny to quite a large amount.


----------



## saraliz (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi:

The doctor didn't do any other tests, only the ones I posted. The tests were done from 2 different labs, don't know if that matters.

I am so new to all of this that I am finding it very confusing.

At this point the symptoms I am having are 
brain fog - better since the med increase
mood - somewhat better - at bit still edgy but not as bad as before the increase
sleep issues - sometime insomnia, sometimes not
fatigue - again better since the increase but crash mid afternoon
weight gain - I have dropped a few pounds since the meds
joint pain in ankles and wrist - better after the synthroid

Think that's it. I want to be proactive so I am open to any suggestions you might have

Thanks so much


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The symptoms you list are not limited to thryoid disease. Have you had any other blood tests lately?

You might consider seeing a rheumatologist to rule out other rheumatology=based autoimmune involvement.


----------



## saraliz (Jun 26, 2010)

Good Morning!

I have been to the rheumatologist as I have a marker for some autoimmune issues. He found nothing and the blood tests he did were normal.

My GP did a battery of basic blood tests, CBC and liver. All was fine.


----------

